# Teil einer Homepage extrahieren



## MD1978 (16. Februar 2005)

Halllo,
 MSN bietet unter folgenden Link die Visualisierung von Positionsdaten auf einer Karte an:
 http://maps.msn.at/(p4fpj4b3fashswicvhbc5a2m)/map.aspx?&lats1=47.013428&lons1=7.295283&alts1=100&name=Deine%20Abfrage&regn1=1
 Mit lats und lons gibt man die GPS-Daten an.

 Was ich bräuchte, wäre von der HTML-Seite nur die Karte und nicht das ganze Drumherum.

 Hat jemand ne Idee?


 Gruss,

 MD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2005)

Du weisst aber dass Microsoft sich sicherlich nicht drueber freut wenn Du deren Service auf Deiner Webpage implementierst?


----------



## MD1978 (16. Februar 2005)

nur zum Testen ist das doch erlaubt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2005)

Ich denke nicht.
Irgendein Microsoft-Mitarbeiter hat dafuer mindestens 20 Minuten in Frontpage rumgeklickt um das auf die Beine zu stellen. Und da wird es denen nicht gefallen, dass Du 2 Minuten in Deinem Code rumhackst um deren Arbeit zu nutzen. Ob Test oder nicht, das ist egal.


----------



## MD1978 (16. Februar 2005)

ist die Benutzung des Links mit angepassten Positionsdaten erlaubt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2005)

Das kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass es okay ist wenn klar erkennbar ist, dass es eine externe Seite ist.
Soll heissen, dass die Seite in einem neuen Fenster geoeffnet wird und nicht in 'nem Frame.


----------



## hpvw (16. Februar 2005)

Ich denke, es ist nicht Okay, das Bild zu extrahieren, schließlich will MS das Ding verkaufen.
Einen Link mit entsprechenden Parametern zu setzen entspricht dem Wesen des www und sollte damit keine Probleme bereiten. Auch denke ich nicht, dass Du ein neues Fenster öffnen musst, nur in einem Frame solltest Du es nicht machen, sondern dafür sorgen, dass Deine Seite bei Klick verlassen wird, wie es sich gehört, wenn man auf fremde Angebote verlinkt. IMHO sollte der User selbst entscheiden können, ob er ein neues Fenster will oder ob er Deine Seite verlassen will. Aber dazu gibt es genug andere Meinungen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke, es ist nicht Okay, das Bild zu extrahieren, schließlich will MS das Ding verkaufen.
> Einen Link mit entsprechenden Parametern zu setzen entspricht dem Wesen des www und sollte damit keine Probleme bereiten. Auch denke ich nicht, dass Du ein neues Fenster öffnen musst, nur in einem Frame solltest Du es nicht machen, sondern dafür sorgen, dass Deine Seite bei Klick verlassen wird, wie es sich gehört, wenn man auf fremde Angebote verlinkt. IMHO sollte der User selbst entscheiden können, ob er ein neues Fenster will oder ob er Deine Seite verlassen will. Aber dazu gibt es genug andere Meinungen.



Das mit der neuen Seite hatte ich angefuehrt da ich mir denke, dass unser werter Freund hier auch weiterhin seine Seite offen haben moechte. Natuerlich ist es besser einfach die eigene Seite zu verlassen und stattdessen dann den MS-Inhalt zu laden, aber wenn er die User auch weiterhin auf seiner Website haben will sollte er halt ein neues Fenster oeffnen.
Mir war auf jeden Fall wichtig klarzumachen, dass man das nicht im Frame machen sollte. Da dadurch nicht eindeutig klar wird, dass es ein externes Angebot ist.


----------

